# Perennial marijuana wha-what!



## PoppedAlung (Apr 8, 2009)

Ran into this a few days ago an its been on my mind. I found 2 strains of what there calling an autoflowering perennial. Big bad john and long john silver. Thoughts?




hXXp://sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=2862
hXXp://sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=2864


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 8, 2009)

well any plant that goes to seed will create generations if left unchecked, so all strains have this possible outcome. their just trying to say this to sell those seeds. true preannuals are tubers that mutiplie underground all plants except tubers go to seed, MJ being the seed type, theirs no garentee that the seeds produced will sprout next year but it is a possibility.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 8, 2009)

Well i gota say i dont know nuthin when it comes to seeds lol but i do know i like the idea of planting a few plants and then the crop gets bigger every year )


----------



## PoppedAlung (Apr 8, 2009)

Im guessing the plant dies and dries out and has new sprouts on it the next year maybe like a tree


----------



## zipflip (Apr 9, 2009)

that  blows my mind man. someones gotta try these seeds growing them an do a journal. im talkin someone who has no legal issues to worry of ordering seeds like i would possibly have if i ordered seeds.   and just per the link above... them sure some spendy seeds lol


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll gladly give em a whirl once i move house but that might not be till next year lol hopefully someone will try it before then lol


----------



## zipflip (Apr 9, 2009)

any volunteers? lol if i felt confident in ordering seeds online i would. but i'd rather see a grow done with them first before spendin that kind $ on the seeds lol thats jus mee tho


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

You can always get somone else to order em to there house on there card


----------



## zipflip (Apr 9, 2009)

problem is i dont know anyone who i can trust taht could assist me in this. and by doin taht obviosly they'd know i was growin MJ and i'd more than likely get robbed the way people are round here.  they'll be my best friend all the way up until they rip up my plant come harvest time and they'll suddenly ahve more important things to do tan kik it wit u anymore. thats how people get robbed and also how the people who rob others are stupid an get caught. but they deserve it if they rob ya. JMO  
  jus outta curiousity does anyone know where to get them prepaid visa debit gift cards taht u can use to shop online? but the ones you dont need to set a name to. not like the green dot cards at walmart lol.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

Yup i agree its not for me either but plenty do it so thought i'd throw it out there.
Pre paid card sounds good.
Not herd of em over here, i'm more of a cash guy tho lol


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2009)

..Uh-huh... and I have some beach front property in AZ for sale.. ..and as a "BONUS", if you act in the next 15 minutes. I will throw in a really nice bridge.. free! :rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Apr 9, 2009)

so then ya sayin this auto flowering perrenial MJ plant is bull spit, hick? lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 9, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Yup i agree its not for me either but plenty do it so thought i'd throw it out there.
> Pre paid card sounds good.
> Not herd of em over here, i'm more of a cash guy tho lol


 

hey newbud you can pick one up in any convienace store or garage or just about anywhere eace:


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm saying any marijuana plants are capable of turning feral..feral mj = hemp..IME/O


----------



## zipflip (Apr 9, 2009)

i got  a huge jar of a LOAD of seeds in it and nothin but seeds full. i was thinkin one day bout  fillin it wit as much water as possible. soak a day and go slosh the jar all over a large area some place fertile etc just to see wat happens. its full of nothin but commercial brick seeds. more so garbage  than anythin but i never throw out anythin really lol


----------



## cubby (Apr 9, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> well any plant that goes to seed will create generations if left unchecked, so all strains have this possible outcome. their just trying to say this to sell those seeds. true preannuals are tubers that mutiplie underground all plants except tubers go to seed, MJ being the seed type, theirs no garentee that the seeds produced will sprout next year but it is a possibility.


 

   I have no idea where you came up with this tidbit of misinformation. Perrenials have nothing to do with weather or not the plant is a tuber. My family has been in the lanscape nursery business for 3 generations and I have picked up alittle practicle knowlege along the way. A perenial is any plant that dies back at the end of the season and regenerates itself. Daylillys are perrenials,but not tubers, Hostas are perrenials, but not tubers, there is a enourmus number of plants that are perrenials but not tubers.
   I would have to assume the only way you could have a perrenial Mj plant, would be to grow it like normal, then after it has reached maturity,but before reaching the end of it's life cycle, put the plant back into vegitative growth. I've seen a few pictures of these kind of plants. They look like little bozia weed.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 9, 2009)

HAHA, its just being tricky in its wording. It's just strait up normal MJ



> *Yes the seeds* and not so commonly the plant *can over winter *and *re-emerge come the spring*, as in this little, or should we say big beauty will auto flower once it is established - *if left to be it will set seeds,* then these *seeds will grow *and then *these plants will do the same thing so on and so forth ad infinitum*!



Come on, this is the stupidist marketing ploy ever, calling MJ perennial because it drops seeds and the seeds, uh, GROW. That hardly the definition of perennial, rather, more the definition of a PLANT. Notice how it says not so commonly will the actual plant re-emerge after winter, uh, by not so commonly I'm pretty sure they mean NEVER.


----------



## PoppedAlung (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive read a little more into it and I guess the plant grows autoflowers dies and then regenerates from the living root stock.  Thats why they say you can have multiple generations in a season. Any ideas how they would even go about breeding this


----------



## PoppedAlung (Apr 9, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> HAHA, its just being tricky in its wording. It's just strait up normal MJ
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, this is the stupidist marketing ploy ever, calling MJ perennial because it drops seeds and the seeds, uh, GROW. That hardly the definition of perennial, rather, more the definition of a PLANT. Notice how it says not so commonly will the actual plant re-emerge after winter, uh, by not so commonly I'm pretty sure they mean NEVER.


 
Read it a few more times i thought wha you did at first but. They are using wierd wording. Not so commonly, there referring to every other plant not itself


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 9, 2009)

PoppedAlung said:
			
		

> Ive read a little more into it and I guess the plant grows autoflowers dies and then regenerates from the living root stock. Thats why they say you can have multiple generations in a season. Any ideas how they would even go about breeding this


 
They say you can have multiple generations in one season because its an autoflowering strain and can finish its whole life cycle a few times in one season, i.e. sprout, veg, bud, drop seeds, and repeat.

You've read a little more into something thats not there man. No where does it say it regenerates from its living root stock, quite the opposite. Its says uncommonly the original plant may reemerge, and I'm 100 percent positive that by this they mean NEVER. 

If you have another source your are getting info on this strain from, then by all means share it, but there is nothing on the pages linked to that say this is anything less than normal autoflowering plants in a marketing ploy.


----------



## cubby (Apr 9, 2009)

What they are describing is a plant that known as a "self sowing annual". The only difference between this annual and any other self sower is that this plants life cycle is determined by the number of days as opposed to seasonal. Most annuals sprout from seed in the spring, live till late summer, set seeds then die. the next spring the seeds come back, not the original plant. There are all kinds of experimentation going on in horticulture in so far as hybrids, and genetic alteration, and grafting. If anyone found a way to truely change a plants DNA from annual to perrenial it would be on every news outlet, t.v. station, and web page in the world. Can you immagine the bennifits to commercial farming? World hunger would be history.
This claim is total HOGWASH, A SCAM, A COME-ON. They will take your money and chuckle. IMO.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 9, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I have no idea where you came up with this tidbit of misinformation. Perrenials have nothing to do with weather or not the plant is a tuber. My family has been in the lanscape nursery business for 3 generations and I have picked up alittle practicle knowlege along the way. A perenial is any plant that dies back at the end of the season and regenerates itself. Daylillys are perrenials,but not tubers, Hostas are perrenials, but not tubers, there is a enourmus number of plants that are perrenials but not tubers.
> I would have to assume the only way you could have a perrenial Mj plant, would be to grow it like normal, then after it has reached maturity,but before reaching the end of it's life cycle, put the plant back into vegitative growth. I've seen a few pictures of these kind of plants. They look like little bozia weed.


have you ever dug up a hosta or lillie? they have bulbs. thus would be considerd a tuber. Good god argueing is pointless internet gangsta.


----------



## PoppedAlung (Apr 9, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> They say you can have multiple generations in one season because its an autoflowering strain and can finish its whole life cycle a few times in one season, i.e. sprout, veg, bud, drop seeds, and repeat.
> 
> You've read a little more into something thats not there man. No where does it say it regenerates from its living root stock, quite the opposite. Its says uncommonly the original plant may reemerge, and I'm 100 percent positive that by this they mean NEVER.
> 
> If you have another source your are getting info on this strain from, then by all means share it, but there is nothing on the pages linked to that say this is anything less than normal autoflowering plants in a marketing ploy.


 
Hey buddy maybe you should go and check your sources
hXXp://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/262660/herbaceous-perennial[/URL]

I agree this ad could be bogus thats why its up for discussion. If it is real and what the ad says "Herbaceous Perennial" then its pretty cool and o makes me 100% right.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

I love threads like this lol, start out so unassuming then all hell breaks loose, entertaining if nothing else lol


----------



## cubby (Apr 9, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> have you ever dug up a hosta or lillie? they have bulbs. thus would be considerd a tuber. Good god argueing is pointless internet gangsta.


 

   Niether hostas or day lillies have bulbs, The lillie that is propagated from a bulb is a Asiatic lily. Additionaly, bulbs are not considdered tubers, they are two completely different things.
You obviously don't know the difference between bulbs, tubers,croms or any other plant matter. And there is no arguement ,you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 9, 2009)

PoppedAlung said:
			
		

> Hey buddy maybe you should go and check your sources
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/262660/herbaceous-perennial
> 
> I agree this ad could be bogus thats why its up for discussion. If it is real and what the ad says "Herbaceous Perennial" then its pretty cool and o makes me 100% right.


 
Yea, I know what we're talking about here, and sorry, but the site is still CLEARLY marketing a scam, why you keep pushing it as possible fact is beyond me. Marijuana is not a herbaceous perennial, and the science does not yet exist to make it one, period.


----------



## flanagan.1 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my first reply.  Autoflowering MJ seed is when the plant, that is already feminized, flowers indoors with 24 hrs of light as opposed to 12/12. As for a perennial MJ plant, I guess it is possible, but not very likely to survive a harsh winter, i have regenerated MJ plenty of times, inside like a bonsai of course. Actually, one female white widow lived like four years. I guess when I read this thread all the way through I am not sure the question. I think both strains mentioned are autoflowering strains but to be a perennial...hmmmmm.:watchplant:


----------



## Hick (Oct 22, 2009)

hi flanagan!... ye' irish?? 
I don't believe _"auto"_ flowering an _'femminised'_ are necessarily relative. There are plenty of autos NOT femmminised and vice versa. 
Revegging is not an option with auto flowering strains. They must be generated from seed. 
Perrinial MJ is a myth..IMO


----------



## gourmet (Oct 22, 2009)

_Come on, this is the stupidist marketing ploy ever, calling MJ perennial because it drops seeds and the seeds, uh, GROW. That hardly the definition of perennial, rather, more the definition of a PLANT_

Isn't this the definition of a self sowing annual?


----------

